# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Δημιουργία hotspot από mobile internet

## dimitrisOS

Καλημέρα, (δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο σωστό θέμα) 

έχω στην cosmote mobile internet 3G και πήρα το MLS iQTab και επειδή εκεί λέω να συνδέσω το δεύτερο νούμερο που έχω και να βάλω την κάρτα sim σε ένα pocket hotspot, η cosmote έχει αυτήν την συσκευή στα 70 ευρω http://www.plaisio.gr/laptop-tablet/...F60-CE991A.htm

Επειδή είναι πολλά μπορώ να πάρω τις vodafone χωρις να εχω καποιο προβλημα http://www.plaisio.gr/laptop-tablet/...6-00000838.htm επειδη ειναι πιο φτηνό ;

αυτό τις turbo-x λέει πως ειναι συμβατο μονο με vodafone http://www.plaisio.gr/laptop-tablet/...rbo-X-Mifi.htm

ή έχετε να προτείνεται κάτι άλλο σαν αυτό http://www.amazon.co.uk/Huawei-E5331...ds=pocket+wifi

----------


## akakios

Αν και δεν ειναι των αρμοδιοτητων μας....

ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ της cosmote με αλλον παροχο. ειναι κλειδωμενα. το εχω δοκιμασει.

Απλα αν ειναι με συμβολαιο.... στο δινουν δωρεαν. τουλαχιστον εμενα μου το δωσανε με 18μηνη δεσμευση.

Αυτα.  ::

----------


## dimitrisOS

Επειδή το tablet είναι 3G για αυτό δεν το έδωσαν.
Αλλά ούτε σε αυτό δεν θα δουλέψει http://www.amazon.co.uk/Huawei-E5331...ds=pocket+wifi ;

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Trazor

Νομίζω ότι δε έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με Huawei E5331 επειδή καλύπτει τις συχνότητες των Ελληνικών τηλεφωνικών εταιριών, δες εδώ, και απ' 'οτι λέει έχει ξεκλείδωτα όλα τα δίκτυα.
Τέλος για επιβεβαίωση μπορείς να του στείλεις και ένα μήνυμα.
Αν το πάρεις περιμένω εντυπώσεις...

----------


## dimitrisOS

OK πάω να κάνω μια ερώτηση

----------

